# Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)



## outlop (1. August 2013)

*Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Hallo 

Ich  suche einen guten (und leisen) Kühler für folgende Konfiguration:

Mainboard: Asus Z87 PRO, LGA1150,
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 - Black Pearl
Arbeitsspeicher: noch nicht festgelegt 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX-760 WindForce OC 2GB

Folgende Kühler habe ich mir bereits angeschaut: (Favoriten)

Doppelturmkühler

be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2: Be Quiet: Dark Rock Pro 2 im PCGHX-User-Test
Masse: 147 x 138 x 166mm

Nocuta NH-D14: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test
Masse: 140 x 158 x 160 mm (B x T x H)

normale Kühler:

Alpenföhn Broken 2: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 im PCGHX-Test - Der Eisblock von der Alm in tollen Bildern
Masse: 140 x 76 x 160mm (B x T x H)

Be Quit! Dark Rock 2: 
Masse: 138 x 98 x 166mm  (B x T x H)

Da ich kaum erfahrung habe, weiss ich nicht welcher Kühler für meine Konfiguration sinnvoll wäre. Zudem weiss ich nicht ob ich ein Doppelturmkühler einbauen sollte oder einen normalen.

Welchen Kühler wäre am besten ? 
Doppelturmkühler oder ein normaler Kühler ?

Ich bin offen für andere Produktvorschläge

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

ein doppelturm ist für haswell nicht verkehrt. einer der besten wäre dieser: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xActionx (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Jo der Silver Arrow ist spitze! aber der Dark Rock Pro 2 ist auch klasse. Ein Blick ist auch der hier wert: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MFG


----------



## jackennils (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Der Silver Arrow SB-E ist genial! Ich schwöre seit Jahren auf Thermalright, zuerst der legendäre IFX-14, dann der Silver Arrow SB-E. Damit macht man sicherlich nix verkehrt.


----------



## belugma (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Jeden Tag dieselben Fragen, einfach mal die SuFu benutzen..

Wie Pc-Nutzer schon gesagt hat, ist der Silver Arrow SB-E sehr gut.


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Den gibt es allerdings kaum noch.  Vlt. kommt ja bald ein Nachfolger.


----------



## toka1971 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Meine letzter CPU Luftkühler war ein Noctua und der war absolute klasse. Super Kühlung und fast lautlos 
Daher würde ich den Noctua empfehlen. 
Der Silver Arrow soll allerdings auch ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## Ersy90 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Benutz den Noctua Nh-d14 selber, hammer.


----------



## godfather22 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

@TE fühl dich doch bitte so frei erst einmal was aus diesen Threads zu lesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/287140-cpu-cooler-i7-4770k-leise.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/286916-high-end-luftkuehler.html

Man kann sich ja auch mal eigenständig Wissen aneignen.


----------



## Dementius76 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

@TE
Nimm den NH-D14. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Leise und super Kühlleistung.


----------



## Micman09 (1. August 2013)

Dementius76 schrieb:


> @TE
> Nimm den NH-D14. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Leise und super Kühlleistung.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## ratmal86 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Kann auch hier den Dark Rock 2 empfehlen.
Der Alpenföhn Himalaya wäre auch richtig gut.


----------



## outlop (3. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Habe mir nun noch den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E2 angeschaut, dieser scheint mir ein guten Eindruck zu machen.

Ich werde mich wohl für den be quiet Dark Rock pro 2 oder den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E2 entscheiden.

Welcher dieser beiden Kühler entwickelt weniger Lärm ? Im Normalbetrieb und unter Volllast


----------



## Cyrus10000 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Beide, wenn du sie richtig steuerst (Speedfan). Der DRP 2 hat leider einen 120mm Lüfter und einen 135mm Lüfter, d.h. du hast zwei unterschiedliche Lüfter und musst den zweiten an den ersten, welcher lauter ist, angleichen. Das klingt kompliziert sollte es aber nicht sein.

Ich kann zu den BQ Lüftern sagen, dass es die besten sind die ich je hatte von der Lautstärke her und auch der kleine 120er mit seinen 1500 RPM max. kann sehr leise sein und trotzdem was leisten wenn er muss.

Dagegen schleifen die TR Lüfter gern und das kann je nach Empfinden störend sein. Also musst du evtl. für den TR SA noch zwei Lüfter einplanen.

Du machst sicherlich mit keinem der beiden einen Fehler.

Ich habe selbst den TR SA und habe gerade wegen Farbwechsel den TR True Spirit drauf. Selbst diese "Billig-Version" ist nur 3-5 °C wärmer als der TR SA und kostet 20-25€ weniger.

Es muss also nicht immer ein fetter Doppelturmkühler sein, wenn man nicht übertakten will.

Den Noctua hast du ja bereits ausgeschlossen, aber der Vollständigkeit halber wollt ich das trotzdem nochmal schreiben. Noctua gibt kostenlose Montagekits bei erscheinen von neuen Sockeln heraus gegen Vorzeigen der Rechnung. So kannst du deinen Kühler länger verwenden. Das gibt es aber auch von anderen Herstellern, aber kostenlos ist es meistens nicht.


----------



## DKdent (4. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*

Ich würde auch eher den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E empfehlen, weil die Thermalright Kühler mE am besten verarbeitet sind. Selbst wenn der Noctua NH-D14 leistungstechnisch mit dem Silver Arrow gleichauf ist, hält der Thermalright länger bzw. besitzt dieser eine konstante Kühlleistung, weil sich nichts mit der Zeit verzieht. Die Heatpipes sind mit der Kupfergrundplatte verlötet und nicht verklebt. Das macht viel aus... Die Kühlleistung ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (5. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Kann auch hier den Dark Rock 2 empfehlen.


same here - hab den dark rock 2 und bin voll zufrieden. super kühlleistung, leise im betrieb und gutes design. (das mit dem design ist natürlich geschmackssache) 

greets


----------



## Sanyassin (5. August 2013)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler ? (Intel Core i7 4770K)*



DKdent schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E empfehlen, weil die Thermalright Kühler mE am besten verarbeitet sind. Selbst wenn der Noctua NH-D14 leistungstechnisch mit dem Silver Arrow gleichauf ist, hält der Thermalright länger bzw. besitzt dieser eine konstante Kühlleistung, weil sich nichts mit der Zeit verzieht. Die Heatpipes sind mit der Kupfergrundplatte verlötet und nicht verklebt. Das macht viel aus... Die Kühlleistung ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen .. wen nDu wirklich den King of the hill haben magst, dann den TR SIlver Arrow.

Ganz im Ernst .. erst NACHDEM Thermalright damals den IFX.14 (ja noch mit IFX 10 zur Kühlung der Rückseite der CPU) auf den Markt gebracht hat, sind weitere Anbieter auf diesen Zug angesrpungen... Bei Phanteks nicht verwunderlich, sind es doch ehemalige TR-Angestellte gewesen. Woher ich das weiß... ? hatte damals Kontakt zu TR und verwunderlicher Weise
tauchten diese Namen dann bei Phanteks auf...

ORIGINAL ist und bleibt Thermalright.. beim Doppelturm ebenso wie beim Macho..,


----------

